# New arrow info



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys, most of you on our contact list have recieved the proposed staff shooter program, along with some additional arrow info. For those of you who requested to be contacted with this information that have not recieved it please check your pm here at AT. This will allow us to get you this info as soon as possiable and give you the opportunity to provide your feedback before the program is finalized. Additional info on the 400 and 500's should be avaliable shortly.

Thanks again for all the interest, looking forward to rolling out theses arrows!!

Cam


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

How are the arrows coming along?


----------



## trelson (Dec 30, 2006)

Can you send me some info on the new arrows please having a Canadian company would be great


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Progress*

Heres a quick up-date. Shooting test continue with same hole performance from the same arrow after 500 shots. We have set the bar very high in terms of durability and there are many more shots to come (4500!!) with no sign of spine fade or degradation to date. Manufacturing is gearing up and we should have final arrow specs avaliable soon. Been alot of requests for fat shaft target arrows which we have decided to pursue after we roll out our first model line! Thank you for all the great feedback on the proposed shooter program, the final program will be sent out to all applicants by July 16th! Thanks everyone for your patience, as always the legalities of business take far more time then anything else... it will be worth the wait!!

Stay tuned!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I can't wait to hear more about the fat shafts as well!!!


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Fatties*

Figured you would be happy to hear that!


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Project #3 suggestion.

Skinny "nanoforce" type arrow with a 0.166" ID to accept easton components ie Gnocks etc

D*


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

I would like to see some light arrows


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Model line up*

Thanks for all the input guys! As mentioned we strive to provide Canadian archers with an outstanding, competitivley priced product avaliable right here in Canada. We realize as a new company to successfully meet these goals we need to provide what the customer - 'you', are after in terms of product. Starting out it will be the one model line-up to start to get people familiar with our brand and quality, with all of the other popular type of arrows to be introduced shortly after.

We will continue to make a practice of seeking input on the direction the company will take in the development of new product! This is a great opportunity for everyone who loves the sport to play a part in the launch of a high quality arrow company right here in Canada!

Once agian thank you to all for the amazing support and feedback, we look forward to serving your arrow needs in the very near future. Operations continue to move forward, so stayed tuned to AT for future updates!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm really searching for a fatshaft right now. How long do you think it would be before you start trying these? Would it be this year or not til next


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Arrow Info/Fatties*

Hard to say at this point just when we will release some fat shafts seeing as we've yet to get the standard carbons out the door.
For those interested in hearing more about those arrows we will be releasing final specs shortly.

We can say however that the 300 are lighter then we projected and should come in around 8.4 - 8.6gpi. I have to say that for all you guys shooting 3huns this will be a great all around arrow, with a 28" length being close to 380 - 390grns dressed out...good speed and good energy for hunting!

July 14th we will be dropping the brand name as well - the logo is going to make for some sweet hats, t-shirts,stickers and other swag!

When the time comes for the development of some fat shafts we will be picking your brains to see what you would really like to see and try to implement such suggestions.

For all those that feel they might not have a good shot at being a staff shooter no worries, there will be intorductory offers and even half packs for guys not ready to jump on-board with a new arrow company and just want to try a few! So feel free to pm me if this is you!
Like we have said before this is a great opportunity to be a part of the growth of an outstanding Canadian company and a high quality product. As we grow we hope to give back more to all those who played a part!

Our thanks once agian to all those who have shown there support, it promises to be an exciting ride!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Can't wait to finally get the name and logo! Hope you are getting more and more interest in these arrows. I can't wait to see Canada's first arrow company get some of these on the market and ready for us to shoot these bad boys! :teeth:


----------



## bowhunterbruce (Apr 3, 2009)

got your e-mail cam ,thanks.i'm looking forward to the up comming line of arrows.any ideas as to when they will accually be availible to be shipped ?


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

If your 300s are that light I would love to see some 340s


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Timelines*

We are shooting for avaliability before the end of August all going well. Our previous scheduel had projected earlier then this but that date has since passed. That however will give us time to review the applications, which will be sent out before the end of July.

Bear with us, we promise these will be worth the wait!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Will shops be getting test arrows in the near future for Staff Shooters?:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Retail*

Yes a retail program is being put together. It will be customer direct first for a short while then we will start to bring retail customers on board. The one thing we recognize however is that many guys who shoot just don't have the convience of a bow shop neary by so we will continue to provide product on-line if this is their situation.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Cool, Atkins is my local shop and we are both interested in the product. Shooting the Quick Strikes right now, good arrow but would be nice to have a Canadian Manufacturer with a great product in arrows.

Thank You for the reply

Bob


----------

